# MxM NSFW school RP



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 1, 2018)

hiya! Im looking to do an RP about a bunny (me) who gets put into a series of embarassing and lewd situations at school. Im open to most things so feel free to ask. Things i really enjoy are 
Crossdressing and humiliation. I would love to find an RP partner to help out. Messages would be a few sentences to a paragraph each. You can reach me here but it’s was easier for me on my discord
Kyro#0560


----------



## BlueKitsune1313 (Sep 4, 2018)

Yo this sounds fun you still looking?


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 5, 2018)

Absolutely! Sent me a message on discord


----------

